# my blaircrows



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all this is my version of the Blaircrows originally from this thread.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24144&highlight=blaircrows

I hope you like them I had a little trouble with the wind but otherwise they held up great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks good, HP!

If you add signs to his arms, he could be used to tell people where to go in the off season


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like him, looks great!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Egads, I just love these things. I soooo wish that we had time to make them for last weekend, but they are definitely on the list - we already have all of the materials prepped and everything!

Looks so good, they really add a lot to your haunt! I think you did SKAustin proud!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn, now I need more skulls!

Awesome job HP


----------

